# So frustrating!



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just seen a one tier IMAC listed on ebay, someone asked if it would be suitable for 2 rats, and the seller said yes! Gah!   What do you guys do when you see something like this?
Large hamster/mouse/rat/guinea pig cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Apr-09 18:53:23 BST)


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have just seen this whilst I was browsing! The seller is clearly an idiot! I was going to ask if it is suitable for a dog...they would probably say yes!


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

:angry::thumbdown::incazzato::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:i have just emailed the seller this is what i have put 


hi i see you have said to some one that this cage is big enough for 2 rats, just so you know it is no where near big enough for 2 rats. 

2 mice or 2 dwarf hamsters or 1 syrian hamster maybe 2 rats def not. 

just so you no this has been reported to ebay not by me but by someone on a forum where i got this link from, if i was you i would remove that question and email the person that asked the question.

dont want to seem like im getting at you but it is wrong advertisement and would be unfair to anyone who buys it for rats not to mention the animal

thank you for reading this 

spankingtigger


they must be complet idiots if i could i would email the person who asked the question in he first place :incazzato::thumbdown::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> I have just seen this whilst I was browsing! The seller is clearly an idiot! I was going to ask if it is suitable for a dog...they would probably say yes!


Anything to sell it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> I have just seen this whilst I was browsing! The seller is clearly an idiot! I was going to ask if it is suitable for a dog...they would probably say yes!


That just made me laugh and I was eating a sweet, I choked and nearly died and its all your fault , tried to give you a blobby for being very funny and it wouldn't let me so I owe you one.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh dear, I really hope they take notice of your message!

it'd be awful for someone to buy the cage for rats, although i'd hope they might do their research first and realise it's no good for rats.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I've emailed the seller to say that that cage is in no way suitable for a rat let alone 2!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Some people e-mailed me when I was selling a Crittertrail X and a Crittertrail 2 They asked if they were suitable for Rats and Syrian Hamsters. Now, as poor as I am, i said no, definitely not and I gave them the names of some cages that were more suitable.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this is awful, its much too small for even 1 rat, it would be cruel to keep them in this cage, I agree the people buying the cage should do more research as well but the seller needs to change their add.

I have emailed the seller as well, hopefully they will take notice of us, but some people dont care as long as they sell their things  poor rats if they end up in that cage


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I believe that under the new Animals Act, that keeping a rat in this would be considered an illegal act.

Ive sent a message and reported the item.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have just officially reported it!

Char
xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im curious, what does everyone report it as?

I always report items as illegal. These reports get looked at quicker than others. I saw one woman selling her 2 guinea pigs on there, and it was taken down 10 minutes after i reported it.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Nonnie said:


> I believe that under the new Animals Act, that keeping a rat in this would be considered an illegal act.
> 
> Ive sent a message and reported the item.


yes I think it is illegal now, I put in my message that the RSPCA's guidelines for rat cages were much bigger, I was hoping mentioning them would get the seller to change the advert


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think we are just going to have to keep reporting it because I think the person aint gonna listen because they just want rid of it!

Char
xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just got this message from the seller

 i am aware of what i am saying to customers.the person who asked the question can clearly see that the measurements are on the ad.as i am an animal lover myself and i help many animal charities i know what i am talking about thank you. if you havent noticed no-one has bidded yet so the buyer isnt too interested in the item.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That answer is BS. obviously she isn't an animal lover or she would know that she couldn't put rats or a frickin guinea pig in there! Just because you give money to charities doesn't mean you know anything about the animals! Pity we can't see who asked the question to be able to message them to warn them off. I wonder if I have that in my inbox because I sent her a message yesterday...

EDIT: Nope I don't have a message off her!

Char
xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope i get a reply


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

CharleyRogan said:


> That answer is BS. obviously she isn't an animal lover or she would know that she couldn't put rats or a frickin guinea pig in there! Just because you give money to charities doesn't mean you know anything about the animals! Pity we can't see who asked the question to be able to message them to warn them off. I wonder if I have that in my inbox because I sent her a message yesterday...
> 
> EDIT: Nope I don't have a message off her!
> 
> ...


I wonder why I got a reply back  perhaps its because I mentioned the RSPCA's guidelines on cage sizes?

I wrote back saying that she may be an animal lover but that the cage is still much too small for rats weather or not she chooses to listen to me.  I have a feeling they arent going to take any notice at all


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Nonnie said:


> I hope i get a reply


if I get another one, my answer wont be so polite next time


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Vixie said:


> if I get another one, my answer wont be so polite next time


Mine wasnt polite to begin with


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

How many times does something need to be reported before they take it off? I bet you Ebay won't take it off, so some unsuspecting person buys it for rats.

Char
xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Nonnie said:


> Mine wasnt polite to begin with


ha ha :lol: wish I hadn't been now , the cheeky woman obviously hasn't got a clue about cage size or just doesn't care, either way she is completely in the wrong here


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> How many times does something need to be reported before they take it off? I bet you Ebay won't take it off, so some unsuspecting person buys it for rats.
> 
> Char
> xxx


I think it depends whether or not it breaks their rules or any laws.

You could say its false advertising, as shes calling it a rat/guinea pig cage, which it clearly isnt.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Vixie said:


> ha ha :lol: wish I hadn't been now , the cheeky woman obviously hasn't got a clue about cage size or just doesn't care, either way she is completely in the wrong here


I never resort to name calling or swearing, i believe the first to do so is the loser, and obviously the one in the wrong. But you can be assertive without being childish.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Nonnie said:


> I think it depends whether or not it breaks their rules or any laws.
> 
> You could say its false advertising, as shes calling it a rat/guinea pig cage, which it clearly isnt.


nothing bigger than a hamster should be kept in that cage, I am beginning to wonder what poor pet she had living in there before she decided to sell it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Nonnie said:


> I never resort to name calling or swearing, i believe the first to do so is the loser, and obviously the one in the wrong. But you can be assertive without being childish.


same here, there is not need for name calling or swearing, a point can be made and far better in my opinion without these things, being straight to the point clear and firm with your reply is enough


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for reporting it! I wasn't sure if I should.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I wrote this reply to her message

Hi, I wasnt trying to be rude or upset you and in no way do I think you are unkind to animals,but I can assure you that the cage is far too small for two rats. They require a lot of room to play and explore and love things like hammocks and the such to play in and there wouldn't be enough room to put these items in that cage, I was just trying to be helpful and mean no harm or disrespect. Just some friendly advice thats all


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you got anything back off her yet?

Char
xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

CharleyRogan said:


> Have you got anything back off her yet?
> 
> Char
> xxx


she hasnt replied again yet, but if she does I will let you know


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

reported and emailed - makes me so angry - one person is asking about rats as they are wanting to breed like we need more rats with rescues bulging as it is


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

pa2k84 said:


> reported and emailed - makes me so angry - one person is asking about rats as they are wanting to breed like we need more rats with rescues bulging as it is


I know, its awful isnt it  cant understand people sometimes


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe someone should point out to her that should a fully grown rat try to get through the tunnels from tier 1 to tier 2, that it will get stuck. Even fat hmasters struggle at times.

Some people really do baffle me with their lack of knowledge and thought. Has she never SEEN a fully grown rat?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> reported and emailed - makes me so angry - one person is asking about rats as they are wanting to breed like we need more rats with rescues bulging as it is


If you are competant to breed rats wouldn't you know what size cage would be suitable.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sold for £16 for a hamster.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Well i'm gobsmacked. I'm glad it went to someone who wants it for a hamster, but rats?! Seriously????!!!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh well at least that's a relief. Now I'm on the hunt for IMAC extensions.


----------

